# Show me your workbench!



## Chris Curl

Some are simple, some have lots of bells and whistles.

Some are bought, others are designed and built by the owner.

I am in the process of building my own, with influences from traditional workbenches and other features I have seen from others.

Show me your workbench please, and a few words about what you like and what you would different if you were doing it again.

Here is what I am planning. It is more for wordworking the traditional way, using hand tools. The apron provides rigidity and a place for pegs for supporting long pieces for edge planing.

The dog holes on the left are 3/4", primarily for a planing stop, but I could also drop a holdfast in there or a bolt for a quick project. And the hole is so I can use it as a well, or to support a couple of really long pipe clamps for edge gluing, or for inserts that can be replaced easily.

I can build an insert for, say a router for temporary use as a router table, and then pop the long boards back in and have a flat surface again.

Like the newfangled workbench, there are holes spaced along the support beams so that it is easy to move the vises around as needed.

And it is all dimensional lumber from a big box store, so the cost of the wood is cheap. Most of it is 2x3s and 2x4s, which are under $2 for an 8' length.


----------



## bradnailer

I don't have a work bench per se, but I do have an old drafting table that I do a lot of stuff on. It's on refrigerator rollers so I can easily roll it out for an assembly project or to clean under it. It works for me though.


----------



## liquid6

I don't really have a traditional style table either. Mine is pretty versatile. I have thought about cutting dog holes in the top or adding a vise, but right now it serves my purposes.

I really like it cause it has plenty of storage. I hold my router, plunge base and my circular saw in the two left hand drawers. It has nice big casters to roll over almost any surface. Clamp storage...I could go on and on.


----------



## JMartel

Mine was just a general workbench. Not woodworking specific. I needed one cheap and fast, so I got a pair of free kitchen cabinets and a $10 door from Habitat for Humanity and called it good.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Some day I may find it under the clutter, but no promises. :laughing:


----------



## liquid6

These don't look too useful for hauling wood home. :laughing:



JMartel said:


>


----------



## TimT

Here's the thread to my main workbench build. Enjoy!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-4x8-workbench-43860/


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Here's my rolling work table. Serves as an outfeed table for my table saw as well as being at the same height as my miter saw


----------



## Millzy

In these photos I'm not finished I'll post finished also
The total cost was $120 ish for the bench and all hardware ie bench screws and hold downs (not hard to make) 

The only thing I would do different is the top I made this 3" thick slab of hemlock and next time I'd just use 2x4's glued up

The legs are pine and the rails and stiles are oak from a trailer floor .
I picked up the recycled wood From a yard sale for $50.
Glue and doweling to hold it together
Oh and your bench should be your first priority not a table saw I made this with hand tools
IMO


----------



## Tilaran

I keep all my stuff in a tool room. I'll photo it later.
My benches are tank ramps.


----------



## JMartel

liquid6 said:


> These don't look too useful for hauling wood home. :laughing:


Gotta hang on real tight.





For anyone who is looking to build a cheap bench, the current issue of ShopNotes has a plan for one. I saw it today at Barnes & Nobles.


----------



## Chris Curl

absolutely, the bench is the #1 priority. it is the place where i will spend almost all of my time.

my table saw is total crap, as are all the other power tools i have (except the drill press).

the only thing the table saw is good for is ripping. i have absolutely no desire to use it for anything else. and i have no desire to use any of the other power tools, except the drill. i MIGHT even sell the drill press.

the one i have designed has a 4' long top and a 3' long base. i am thinking about changing it to 8' long with a 6' long base.


----------



## Midwest Millworks

Here is one of mine. It's the only one worth showing. I really want to build a split top Roubo bench one of these days. For now I use this one. I am going to get a bench crafted moxon vise and attach it to this bench using the T tracks until I can build a roubo.


----------



## Midwest Millworks

For some reason my picture didn't post in my last response, so here it is.


----------



## wood_chucker

Well here is mine its modeled after Norm Abrhams on the New Yankee workshop. Its got a tool well and a built in bench dog vise. It serves me well though a little short. Its 5 x 2 and I fine works nice in my crowded shop.


----------



## bigben

Found this bench on CL for a nice price - way less than materials to build it myself. Still a build I want to do down the road but this works for now 

I've got a torsion box assembly table on the project short list first (ala wood whisperer) that will be a nice supplement to this bench.


----------



## captainawesome

This was the first big workbench I built a few years ago. It was great at first..... but it weighed a bagillion pounds, and always had so much junk on top of it that I could never use it as an actual workbench.








This is what I have now. It is light (the outfeed table anyway), and mobile. And since I have to use it as a table saw, I can't let stuff accumulate on top of it. 








Works best for me in my one car garage, but given more room, I'd want one like your SkethUp model. They had one in the shop issue of FWW this year if you need some more ideas/inspiration.


----------



## bigcouger

Mine is simple for me to use an its big to LOL


----------



## wood_chucker

Wow that's more like a hunting lodge dining table. Looks far too nice for a workbench


----------



## bigcouger

wood_chucker said:


> Wow that's more like a hunting lodge dining table. Looks far too nice for a workbench


 Nope I use it in the shop got 2 vices on it an it works great for me LOL always wanted a nice one


----------



## MeasureTwice

Here's mine









BTW - Bigcouger, good to see you posting! We missed you!


----------



## Chris Curl

bigcougar, that is sick! did you make it? i love the inlays

i would be afraid to use it lest something slipped and scratched it

i think this would make a good stickey thread.

mine is almost done. i need to add a few things and then i'll post it.


----------



## bigcouger

Chris Curl said:


> bigcougar, that is sick! did you make it? i love the inlays
> 
> i would be afraid to use it lest something slipped and scratched it
> 
> i think this would make a good stickey thread.
> 
> mine is almost done. i need to add a few things and then i'll post it.


 Yap I made it I used Europen Beech, figured Makroe, Tiger Maple, Magoney, an ash Burl for the bench then the eagle, wolf an Racoon Inlays are 3/4 inch thick an illusion pieces are 2 inch thick still going to do a few more inlays an some carving on it tho LOL


----------



## nblasa

Bigcougar. That is nice! So nice in fact that the first time I dropped my chisel on it I'd probably mess myself. One hell of an heirloom to pass down!


----------



## bigcouger

nblasa said:


> Bigcougar. That is nice! So nice in fact that the first time I dropped my chisel on it I'd probably mess myself. One hell of an heirloom to pass down!


 LOL that's what some of the students say when they see it here LOL but it sands an finishes well LOL


----------



## jharris2

That bench is...is... is, one honkin, massive, and gorgeous piece of work.

Thumbs up!!! 

Note: I'm all thumbs.


----------



## mike1950

bigcouger said:


> Nope I use it in the shop got 2 vices on it an it works great for me LOL always wanted a nice one


 
How you been doing? m


----------



## bigcouger

mike1950 said:


> How you been doing? m


 Woke up this morning to getting 3 shots so my arse hurts right now, time to do phy theropy this morning


----------



## HSpencer

Here is mine. First one of them is in my office/tool room, and another is out in my garage shop by my table saw and router table. The last photo is not actually a "workbench" but I get a lot of use from it.


----------



## mike1950

Red fir top and red oak frame work- and old wilton 10 inch vice and at the other end a new veritas. I love all 300+ lbs of it-well until I have to move it.


----------



## Chris Curl

Mine is finally done. It is on the small side at 24x48. The legs can be re-used when the time comes to make a larger top.

The leg vise is really just a 12" long 3/4" all thread with a couple of nuts embedded in 2x3 scraps.


----------



## Shop Dad

To the "bigs" ben and cougar I'd love to hear how you like your benches now that you have had them a while. Ben, I remember your awesome score. That is a great bench. How do you like working with it? Roy, do you use yours mostly for an assembly table or are you doing more hand work on it?


----------



## HSpencer

mike1950 said:


> Red fir top and red oak frame work- and old wilton 10 inch vice and at the other end a new veritas. I love all 300+ lbs of it-well until I have to move it.


@Mike1950--That's one nice massive bench! I can see it quite a good thing for hand tool work. I am impressed! One day I may venture on to making something like you have. In truth, you will usually find me working on the concrete floor!! At 68 years old, I really need to make one like you have and get off my knees!


----------



## mike1950

HSpencer said:


> @Mike1950--That's one nice massive bench! I can see it quite a good thing for hand tool work. I am impressed! One day I may venture on to making something like you have. In truth, you will usually find me working on the concrete floor!! At 68 years old, I really need to make one like you have and get off my knees!


Thanks, I love it- makes a big difference and it was fun to build.


----------



## MasterSplinter

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/apffordable-work-bench-47195/

This is the one im working on. Still have to drill the dog holes and mount the vises.


----------



## bigben

Shop Dad said:


> To the "bigs" ben and cougar I'd love to hear how you like your benches now that you have had them a while. Ben, I remember your awesome score. That is a great bench. How do you like working with it? Roy, do you use yours mostly for an assembly table or are you doing more hand work on it?


I'm really liking it, it's just about perfect for my needs so I lucked out. I'm using the dogs so much more than I thought I would - they make a lot of things a lot easier. 

I do want a larger assembly table, but that would be true of any size bench I have....just need a separate space for glue ups etc.


----------



## Al B Thayer

I built this bench 25 years ago. The top is maple with an oak skirt. The legs are quarter sawn oak and the top just sets on the legs and stays in place by it's own weight. The drawer fronts are walnut with poplar drawers. The vise is covered with cherry. The skirt around the top is joined by hand cut dove tails. They're easy when they are big like that. The drawers are joined with machine cut dove tails. If I had it to do over I would make three or four drawers instead of five.

It's my most prized tool in the shop and wouldn't sell it if my life depended on it.

Al B Thayer









If I need to move it. The top comes off just by lifting. The legs and runners separate and the drawers are in their own carcass.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Chris Curl

Al B Thayer said:


> I built this bench 25 years ago.
> ...
> It's my most prized tool in the shop and wouldn't sell it if my life depended on it.


Al, that looks like real work horse. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Shop Dad

That's a great bench Al. I like the wagon vise.


----------



## liquid6

Al B Thayer said:


> I built this bench 25 years ago. The top is maple with an oak skirt. The legs are quarter sawn oak and the top just sets on the legs and stays in place by it's own weight. The drawer fronts are walnut with poplar drawers. The vise is covered with cherry. The skirt around the top is joined by hand cut dove tails. They're easy when they are big like that. The drawers are joined with machine cut dove tails. If I had it to do over I would make three or four drawers instead of five.
> 
> It's my most prized tool in the shop and wouldn't sell it if my life depended on it.
> 
> Al B Thayer
> 
> View attachment 61321
> 
> 
> If I need to move it. The top comes off just by lifting. The legs and runners separate and the drawers are in their own carcass.
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Dang, that is one nice table. Love it!


----------



## Al B Thayer

Thanks to all for the nice comments. The plan is a modified plan found in WoodSmith. I also had some inspiration from Fine Woodworkings what's his name from Hungary, Frank Klause. A woodworking saint.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer

Shop Dad said:


> That's a great bench Al. I like the wagon vise.


What's a wagon vise? I don't recall that term.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Shop Dad

Al B Thayer said:


> What's a wagon vise? I don't recall that term.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Your end vise. The dog hole travels within the bench. One name for it is a wagon vise.


----------



## Al B Thayer

Shop Dad said:


> Your end vise. The dog hole travels within the bench. One name for it is a wagon vise.


And so it is. I always thought of it as a tail vise.

Something else about the bench I didn't mention is the top slides in the skirt allowing for expansion and contraction. I set up a router system to flatten the top and it was well worth the effort. Working on a perfectly flat top has big advantages.

Thanks Again 
Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

I just finished updating my workbench. I put on a new top made of cheap, unfinished red oak flooring from lumber liquidators. I bought 1 bundle of flooring (22 sq ft) for my 18 sq ft bench top. I had 3 boards left over, and it's a darn good thing, because those 3 boards were crap. But if you read reviews of LL, that seems to be par for the course. I added t-tack from Rockler and a bench vise from Woodcraft. I just finished putting 3 very quick coats of wb satin Varithane (just to finish off the old can that had rust around the rim. I used a piece of 5/4 walnut left over from my kitchen table project on the vice and put 3, 3/4" dog holes in the top. No dog holes in the bench top. I'll use the t-track and make a piece of wood with a slot in it.


----------



## deano

Here's mine, it's built just to fit into the only work space I have, a small utility room. 
Bench top only big enough to fit my miter saw. 









Lower self for holding hand tools for woodwork and others. 









And top self for the power tools. 









Only missing a vice now.


----------



## Pop Pop

This is what I have, it came with the space I rent. The front vice is a wooden screw, the end vice is a steel screw with steel guide rods. The top has a pop up planing dog and one bench dog. There are no dogs on the vice jaws to match the single bench dog.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## tooltime47

*Workbench*


----------



## tooltime47

Here is my workbench. The frame and drawers are oak. The top is a combination of birch and maple. The top is 37x84x3. It just sits on the 4x4 corner posts. It is quite stout.

http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh274/tooltime47/WORKBENCHa.jpg


----------



## bigben

tooltime47 said:


> Here is my workbench. The frame and drawers are oak. The top is a combination of birch and maple. The top is 37x84x3. It just sits on the 4x4 corner posts. It is quite stout.
> 
> http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh274/tooltime47/WORKBENCHa.jpg


Great looking bench. I like the drawers with contrasting knobs, nice touch.


----------



## Chris Curl

tooltime, looks very useful indeed. 

but do you need anything to keep the top from sliding it when you plane on it or put lateral pressure on it? not even pegs? how heavy is the top?


----------



## Tommie Hockett

awesome work benches every one I got yall all beat though. Mine adjusts in size when I need a bigger space I add more cinder blocks lol:laughing:


----------



## jharris2

Laughing!


----------



## tooltime47

Chris Curl said:


> tooltime, looks very useful indeed.
> 
> but do you need anything to keep the top from sliding it when you plane on it or put lateral pressure on it? not even pegs? how heavy is the top?


I did glue locating blocks on the outside of the leg corners but they are probably not needed. It probably weighs 300+ lbs. It is a real ball buster for two guys to lift.


----------



## GoIrish

Pop Pop said:


> This is what I have, it came with the space I rent. The front vice is a wooden screw, the end vice is a steel screw with steel guide rods. The top has a pop up planing dog and one bench dog. There are no dogs on the vice jaws to match the single bench dog.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Great bench!


----------



## Al B Thayer

bigben said:


> Great looking bench. I like the drawers with contrasting knobs, nice touch.


Very nice. My bench just sets on the legs too. It's very similar to yours. What brand of vise do you have?I'm looking to replace mine. It will have to remain nameless because I'm such a snob. I like the storage below too. Where else would you put woodworking tools?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## mike1950

Al- you are not going to replace your wagon/tail vise are you.- I know when I build my bench I looked at a lot of vises and ended up with an old 10" wilton at one end and a veritas single screw at other. I think the nicest vise out there is the emmert repro but $399. is out of my budget.


----------



## shopman

*Dont laugh*

I am so embarrassed by this but my main workbench is and always has been my table saw. Its such a bad habit I know but I just cant help it. It may have come about from my days of having a small basement shop with no room for a proper bench. I love the feel of working on the heavy cast and the height is just perfect. I am constantly having to refinish my saw top to remove glue and what not. It is what it is I guess


----------



## Millzy

Complete


----------



## ACP

A lot of great looking work areas in this thread. Millzy, that's a really nice looking bench. What hardware did you use for the leg vise? I think I know but I've been looking at those kinds of screws as I can't afford some high end Benchcrafted screw. How does it work for you? Would you recommend it? Thanks!


----------



## bigcouger

Shop Dad said:


> To the "bigs" ben and cougar I'd love to hear how you like your benches now that you have had them a while. Ben, I remember your awesome score. That is a great bench. How do you like working with it? Roy, do you use yours mostly for an assembly table or are you doing more hand work on it?


 I do hand work an Assembly on it, its also the catch table for the table saw :laughing:


----------



## Pauley

Harbor freight


----------



## Millzy

Hey acp

The screws were $20 a piece busy bee\ harbour freight 
I think the whole thing hardware in was $120
My wife has me on a budget( and its for the best lol )


----------



## Millzy

Step by step instructions at close grain

You have to navigate the blog to find it in
Hand tools I think
Wish I built it first I'm sure it wood have made life easier


----------



## Sarge240

Didnt load pics?!


----------



## Chris Curl

My latest bench is almost done. It is a "new fangled" bench:

I can also easily make an insert plate for a router and many other things.

Shown is the router on its insert plate for my router table. A plate for the NFWB will be a piece of cake.


----------



## panhandler

Pauley, what do you think of your harbor freight bench?


----------



## Pauley

panhandler said:


> Pauley, what do you think of your harbor freight bench?


The bench I got from harbor freight is my very first woodworking bench. The one thing I would change is to have a front facing vise along with the end vise it came with. I am impressed at how strong it is. Sometimes I spend a lot of times trying to get something just right, then I screw it up. I once hit the top of the bench full force with a plastic tip mallet....no damage to speak of. The other thing I would change (and one of these dys I will) is to have full extension draw slide on it. I know a lot of folks have a problem with Harbor Freight, but for the money...it really can't be beat. I may look for a front facing wood vise for it one of these days also.....


----------



## Salmon_Ears

WOOHOO!! I was just online looking for ideas on extending my workbench when I found this forum! Hell yeah, this site rocks! 
So, I'm a little embarrassed by the cluttered state of my garage in this pic, but here's mine! Pretty basic, made with scrap 2x4's & 2x6's from when I built the house but I love being in here, it's my man cave! I've got my stereo in the corner shelf behind a dust screen curtain, two wall mounted speakers, two speakers mounted on the table surface and a subwoofer on the floor. A couple beers, some crazy ideas in my head and I'll be jammin' & building stuff till my wife yells at me to turn it down!
Let's see if I can insert this pic correctly.....









EDIT: Dammit!

<a href="http://imgur.com/PK87nki"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/PK87nki.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" alt="" /></a>

EDIT: Dammit, again!


----------



## Chris Curl

Salmon_Ears said:


> WOOHOO!! I was just online looking for ideas on extending my workbench when I found this forum! Hell yeah, this site rocks!
> So, I'm a little embarrassed by the cluttered state of my garage in this pic, but here's mine! Pretty basic, made with scrap 2x4's & 2x6's from when I built the house but I love being in here, it's my man cave! I've got my stereo in the corner shelf behind a dust screen curtain, two wall mounted speakers, two speakers mounted on the table surface and a subwoofer on the floor. A couple beers, some crazy ideas in my head and I'll be jammin' & building stuff till my wife yells at me to turn it down!
> Let's see if I can insert this pic correctly.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Dammit!
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/PK87nki"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/PK87nki.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" alt="" /></a>
> 
> EDIT: Dammit, again!


Sounds like a fun time you have planned! Please just keep in mind that beers and power saws are in general not a good mix, because (depending on the number of beers involved) that can lead to fingers getting lopped off and visits to the emergency room.


----------



## SebringDon

I have the same rule for alcohol as I have for "bad days" in general; I don't use any tool other than sandpaper. It's hard to lop off a finger, even with 90 grit.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Chris. Great job on the bench so far. Looks really long.


----------



## Chris Curl

Thanks Splinter. It is 8' long and 28" wide. I still need to make the planing beam and apply the finish.


----------



## frankp

Chris, don't finish it, just use it. That way it will always be a "work in progress" (aka an excuse to be in the shop)


----------



## Larry Sockwell

Here's mine, you can spy the remnants of the atrocity that I used for the last few years sitting outside in the grass. I managed to do most of the job with hand tools. I had to give in and use the planer when I built the top. It's about 6 1/2' by almost 3'. It's not quite done, need a shelf below deck and some drawers. Top is Fir, legs and skirts are Pine.


----------



## MapleMoose

Lary, that is a good looking bench. Looks like you have it setup to do double-duty as outfeed support for your table saw, too.


----------



## Larry Sockwell

Yep, about 1/16 or so shorter than the saw. I also discovered how crooked the floor of my shop is when I flipped it on it's legs!


----------



## Al B Thayer

Very nice Larry. What did you use for a finish. I think a work bench like this is the main stay in the shop.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Larry Sockwell

Linseed oil and a couple coats of semi-gloss poly. I'll get to the base after I finish up the shelf and drawers.


----------



## khowald

I always wanted to build a nice bench, I also needed a good bench for the carving of my front door. I built the bench when I was home each week from St. Louis, MO I live in Salem, OR. At long last I retired in January, this year, and was able to carve my door on my new bench.:thumbsup:


----------



## benwar1991

Found this to be the perfect bench for my needs, old extending type dining room table, very sturdy, thick timber to clamp to, couldn't think of anything cheaper to use


----------



## jharris2

Nice bench! I really like the joinery on the apron.

I've seen that somewhere before.

What system/jigs did you use to accomplish that?


----------



## benwar1991

jharris2 said:


> Nice bench! I really like the joinery on the apron.
> 
> I've seen that somewhere before.
> 
> What system/jigs did you use to accomplish that?


Was reply that to me? I don't think so but I'm just checking so I don't ignore you if it was for me haha


----------



## jharris2

benwar1991 said:


> Was reply that to me?


Yes it was


----------



## benwar1991

you will have to be a bit more specific, i dont know what the apron is, in a newbie to the addiction


----------



## nblasa

Here's a pic of the bench I'm working on. All that's complete so far is the top. Though it doesn't have any finish yet, so I guess it isn't really complete yet. It's 3'3" x7' of laminated oak. Heavy as hell but the oak was inexpensive to me. It is made from a couple of church pews that I got for $15 each. It is about 1 3/4" thick with (3) 3" thick runners along the length. The first pic is the bottom of the bench top. When I finish the bench it will be the same height as my table saw to double as an out feed. This took a LOT of glue!


----------



## SeniorSitizen

nblasa said:


> Here's a pic of the bench I'm working on. All that's complete so far is the top. Though it doesn't have any finish yet, so I guess it isn't really complete yet. It's 3'3" x7' of laminated oak. Heavy as hell but the oak was inexpensive to me. It is made from a couple of church pews that I got for $15 each. It is about 1 3/4" thick with (3) 3" thick runners along the length. The first pic is the bottom of the bench top. When I finish the bench it will be the same height as my table saw to double as an out feed. This took a LOT of glue!


******************************************
Can you complete it in a way it could be used as a double for Sunday dinners too? :thumbsup: If I ever did work that fine I'd require a table cloth.


----------



## jharris2

benwar1991 said:


> you will have to be a bit more specific, i dont know what the apron is, in a newbie to the addiction


Sorry for the late reply Ben. 

I lost track of this thread.

This is was I was referring to as the "apron" 











How did you do the joinery at the corner?


----------



## benwar1991

Just some manually made finger joints with a hacksaw and chisel, time consuming but basic work


----------



## benwar1991

Just some manually made finger joints with a hacksaw and chisel, time consuming but basic work


----------



## Al B Thayer

nblasa said:


> Here's a pic of the bench I'm working on. All that's complete so far is the top. Though it doesn't have any finish yet, so I guess it isn't really complete yet. It's 3'3" x7' of laminated oak. Heavy as hell but the oak was inexpensive to me. It is made from a couple of church pews that I got for $15 each. It is about 1 3/4" thick with (3) 3" thick runners along the length. The first pic is the bottom of the bench top. When I finish the bench it will be the same height as my table saw to double as an out feed. This took a LOT of glue!


It's very nice. Please be advised it will move in its width quite a bit. Oak being one of the greatest per inch. Any skirts or aprons will need to float or it will fail at the joint.

I would also like to add something many seem to miss and one I consider most valuable. A tool tray. Running the length of the bench. It would seem not to be so important but if you consider the way we work. It becomes a life saver. Consider as you work this tray gives you a place to set a chisel, plane or screw driver keeping it in reach yet out of the way keeping it from rolling of the bench. I lay a glue bottle in it keeping it at arms reach. Small blocks for quick clamping. Its more of a tool recess for the tools your using at the time. This allows you to keep them on the bench but out of harms way while you move and rotate you work. Rolling a chisel off onto the floor can be disasteris.









I built this bench more than 25 years ago. It has a tool tray along the back. The skirt it level with the top and supported by the ends so it's strong enough to be considered part of the working surface.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## jharris2

benwar1991 said:


> Just some manually made finger joints with a hacksaw and chisel, time consuming but basic work


I thought finger joints were always rectilinear like this...











Yours are curvilinear and I thought you might have used one of these...

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v415-9411/router_access_-_router_jigs


Hmmm


----------



## jharris2

Sorry Ben, 

I mistakenly directed my question to you instead of khowald.

But I'm pretty sure I've answered the question for myself.

Color me embarrassed!


----------



## nblasa

Al, thanks for the tip. I did use lag bolts instead of glue to secure the apron (am I using the right term?) to the end grain on the sides for this very reason. Maybe I'll loosen these a tiny bit to prevent splitting. Didn't know oak was so especially prone to movement so thanks for saving me some potential grief


----------



## nblasa

Good idea about the tool tray too and that is a nice bench


----------



## tampacannon

*my first wb*

Found the specs to this workbench on familyhandyman.com. It was my first attempt at creating anything out of wood and it came out way better than I thought it would. Easy to follow directions left very little scraps and bench came out perfect for my garage space. Now I hope to try my hand at some other projects.


----------



## Al B Thayer

tampacannon said:


> Found the specs to this workbench on familyhandyman.com. It was my first attempt at creating anything out of wood and it came out way better than I thought it would. Easy to follow directions left very little scraps and bench came out perfect for my garage space. Now I hope to try my hand at some other projects.


Nice bench. I like the tools under too.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer

nblasa said:


> Al, thanks for the tip. I did use lag bolts instead of glue to secure the apron (am I using the right term?) to the end grain on the sides for this very reason. Maybe I'll loosen these a tiny bit to prevent splitting. Didn't know oak was so especially prone to movement so thanks for saving me some potential grief


Good luck with the bench. I made mine the main stay of the shop. You'll wonder how you ever worked without it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## JMartel

I'll be gearing up soon to build a few benches. One Roubo style for woodworking and then another storage/general purpose bench. General purpose will be first. 

Roubo is going to have a leg vise and a tail vise, and likely have a tool cabinet underneath. I found a local guy that has Ash and Red Oak for $1.75/bdft. Likely go with Sapele or Walnut accents.


----------



## Al B Thayer

JMartel said:


> I'll be gearing up soon to build a few benches. One Roubo style for woodworking and then another storage/general purpose bench. General purpose will be first.
> 
> Roubo is going to have a leg vise and a tail vise, and likely have a tool cabinet underneath. I found a local guy that has Ash and Red Oak for $1.75/bdft. Likely go with Sapele or Walnut accents.


An excellent choice. I guess my bench is some what like a Roubo but wider and the vices might not have some of the clamping options. I need the wider style because I pretty much do all my woodworking around one bench. I did build a set up bench that sets lower to the floor though. 

My biggest regret was putting a lesser quality vise on it. It's a good one but there are better ones I should have used.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## mikeshawjr

I need to clean it up but here it is. In front of it I have a 3x3 cabinet with stainless steel top that will be replaced with a table saw soon hopefully.


----------



## Salmon_Ears

Great idea for the saw!


----------



## mikeshawjr

Thanks I made it so I can fit 8 foot board on either side not that I need to be able to but got plenty of room. Surfaces being level with my saw is nice.


----------



## nblasa

Only took me a year but I finally finished my bench. Thought I'd update my progress on this thread. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. Just needs a couple more coats of Danish oil on the top. The finish is complete on the rest


----------



## MapleMoose

Good looking bench! Oak?


----------



## JamesE27

Thought I would share. Nothing fancy as in no inlays! Lol ... It's serves it's purpose tho (; need to retire it and make a new one I'm thinkn!


----------



## mike1950

Bench's are a fun build- I like making the big mortise and tenons. i agree with Al- The tray is very handy. Bottom in mine is removable for cleaning and? also added a stop- very handy. Once you have a good bench- you will wonder why you went without.


----------



## nblasa

MapleMoose said:


> Good looking bench! Oak?


Thanks. Yes, it's all oak. Old church pews. All together it cost $45 in wood, but repurposing the oak took a long [email protected] time


----------



## nblasa

mike1950 said:


> Bench's are a fun build- I like making the big mortise and tenons. i agree with Al- The tray is very handy. Bottom in mine is removable for cleaning and? also added a stop- very handy. Once you have a good bench- you will wonder why you went without.


That is nice! I like the contrasting woods and that is a ton of storage


----------



## mike1950

nblasa said:


> That is nice! I like the contrasting woods and that is a ton of storage


Thanks, my first bench had fewer drawers. They just filled up with stuff. The shallow drawers are perfect. Easy to keep organized. They were a lot more work to build though.


----------



## difalkner

I can't believe I'm posting this right after Mike's bench. It's kind of like being the next picker right after Tommy Emmanuel, but hey, somebody has to bring it back down to 'normal', right? 

This is my bench I build about 30 years ago as a second bench but now it's my only bench. I needed something to hold an old Craftsman twin tube lathe a friend loaned me and also something narrow and high to work on guitars. It's just plywood and 2 by's but it's fairly stout. I used the lathe for a couple of months and gave it back but it's been a decent bench ever since. The only place I could put it in my garage, rapidly becoming a _*shop*_, is where it's setting now and the backsplash covers an outlet that would be very handy. I'm debating as to taking the backsplash off or cutting a notch. The bench isn't always this clean but I just finished rebuilding my scroll saw and figured I'd clean the bench before getting back on restoring my PM66.

There are 3 zones for lighting and I can turn on/off the lights over the bench when I'm at the opposite corner of the room on the scroll saw, bandsaw, sander, jointer, or drill press. Most of the stuff below the bench are boxes of old FWW magazines and other odds and ends that will be moved soon.








I don't have a woodworking vise and the Wilton on the bench comes off very quickly if I need the entire bench. The guitar plans on the wall are eye candy for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## landman

Mine started out open. The frame was 4x4 pressure treated posts left from a fencing project. The shelf was plywood from a pickup truck toolbox. The top was old pine, oak and cedar, all recycled. 









It gained one drawer and a whole lot of stuff.










Eventually it had seven drawers with the vertical one holding the saw
blades.









The latest configuration has three of the original drawers and five shallower ones. The fronts are from a willow that fell in a storm last year.


----------



## difalkner

Nice bench. And it's a transformer - pretty neat! If a tree fell in our yard I might get a very small jewelry box out of it. New neighborhood, small trees...


----------



## Sarge240

Douglas fir 4x4, drawbored tenons with stretchers bolted in with carriage bolts. Lee Valley wagon vise and face vise. Strong and weighs around 450 pounds.
I also built it using hand tools with the exception of the dog holes in the center. Brace and bit but routed a recess to prevent cracking. 
Each mortise took 1 hour to chisel out by hand, I'll never do that again!!!!


----------

